# Adapter: String->Element bzw. Element->String



## Hilefoks (29. Apr 2007)

Moin,

*Edit: siehe Post weiter unten... *

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Hilefoks (6. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage nochmal etwas anders formulieren. ;-)

Wie kann ich diese Funktion implementieren?

```
public Element[] getStringAsElementArray(String s) { 
   // ???
}
```

Keiner eine Idee?

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2007)

na was soll man da groß sagen?
entwder du nimmst einen Parser, dafür sind sie schließlich da,
funktioniert wohl auch mit String statt mit Datei,

oder selber manuell zerlegen


----------



## Hilefoks (16. Mai 2007)

Ich komme nicht drauf - ich bin ein N00b! Einer der JAXB-Entwickler hat mir nun gesagt das ich am ehesten den folgenden Adapter haben möchte... allerdings komme ich wirklich nicht drauf wie ich diesen zu Implementieren habe.

Mein Problem ist das ich noch nicht wirklich viel mit XML-Parsern gearbeitet habe, abgesehen von JAXB, und das mir die API-Doc. auch nicht so recht weiter hilft. org.w3c.dom.Element ist ein Interface aber ich finde keine entsprechende Implementierung. Alles was ich finde sind Parser die mir ein Document liefern, - aber dann?


```
public class ElementAdapter extends XmlAdapter<org.w3c.dom.Element,String> {
    @Override
    public Element marshal(String v) throws Exception {
    }

    @Override
    public String unmarshal(Element v) throws Exception {
    }
}
```



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na was soll man da groß sagen?


Ein wenig Code, zumindest einen wirklichen Ansatz, das wär nett - ich stehe wirklich völlig auf dem Schlauch.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mai 2007)

bist du auch zu Noob, um z.B. 'java dom parser beispiel' bei google einzutippen?
(den Ton musst du dir gefallen lassen  )

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+dom+parser+beispiel&btnG=Suche&meta=
->
http://www.uzi-web.de/parser/parser_dom_nonval.htm

ich selber weiß nix von DOM, wenn du das nicht einsetzen kannst,
kann ich es dir nicht beibringen,

dafür gibts übrigens Tutorials und Lehrbücher..


----------



## Hilefoks (16. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bist du auch zu Noob, um z.B. 'java dom parser beispiel' bei google einzutippen?
> (den Ton musst du dir gefallen lassen  )


Den Ton muss ich mir in der Tat gefallen lassen. Noob bin ich zwar nicht in der Benutzung einer Suchmaschine, sehr wohl aber in der Verwertung der gefundenen Ergebnisse. Auch die Insel konnte mir bisher nicht weiterhelfen. Scheinbar ist mein Problem trivial - dennoch oder wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb konnte mir bisher auch noch keiner wirklich helfen _(wer beschäftigt sich schon gerne mit trivialen Problemen)_?

MfG,
Hilefoks

P.S: Das ist keine Ironie - ich gehe wirklich davon aus das mein Problem ziemlich trivial ist und ebenso das die Lösung hierfür bereits vor mir liegt - ich diese aber einfach nicht sehe oder erkennen kann. Möglicherweise sollte ich mir einfach mal Windows installieren und 1 oder 2 Stunden zocken . ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mai 2007)

nur noch eine Anmerkung:
vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass dein Problem darin besteht, 
noch nicht genug Java-Kenntnisse allgemein und insbesondere nicht in DOM zu haben,

insofern liegt also kein Problem vor, sondern du möchtest einfach von anderen Java beigebracht bekommen,
das ist nicht gerade der Sinn des Forums,

wenn du nicht fähig bist, das ganze wenigstens ansatzweise selber aus Lehrbüchern zu lernen,
dann sollte dies nicht dazu führen, fremde Menschen zu fragen,
sondern die Aufgabe als zu hoch anzusehen und sich erstmal mit einfachen Dingen zu beschäftigen

(nur eine persönliche Meinung, 
gerade bei solchen riesigen Spezialthemen, von denen man nur einen kleinen Teil braucht, kann man das auch gerne anders sehen )


----------

